# Snow on the ground



## Rats Repus (Nov 22, 2010)

Can somebody help me out and let me know how much snow is on the ground around Dickinson?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.weatherstreet.com/local_fore ... -cover.htm
or you may have to try a different google search.


----------

